

Show HN: Transducers in Python - rcarmo
https://github.com/rcarmo/transducers-py

======
rcarmo
I started porting the Cognitect transducer libraries to Python yesterday,
aiming for a purely functional interface (so that I can use them with
hylang.org). Pull requests are welcome.

------
laurencerowe
What are the advantages of transducers over Python's native generator
expressions?

